# Help!! Horse bucks at canter



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HELP! I have a 4 y/o mare that has begun to buck at a canter. here is her life story.

I got her as a year old. We had a really good bond when I broke her. She did great! she was doing fantastic till several months ago. we were taking our weekly lesson and it was time to canter. she blew up! ever since then she has always dont it at the canter. Every one keeps telling me the only thing to help her is to ride. but I ride her all time. I ride 2 times a week and lunge every other day. am I doing some thing wrong? Should I send her to a profeshional? It really upsets me because she is my first horse and my only horse. Its really embarosing when I have to tell people that we cant canter on the trails because of her behavior. so I stop trail riding.Please help I want to be happy to ride her again I dont want to feel like its a chore.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate to break it to you, but a green broke 4 year old needs to be ridden more than 2 times a week. Every day is much better. I would work with her in a secure area like a roundpen or arena. Make sure that she is very flexible laterally and warmed up properly (it wouldn't hurt to get her pretty darn tired in the trot before you even ask for the lope) then ask for the canter. If she starts to buck, immediately shorten one rein and make her turn little tiny circles until you think she has had enough (I generally push them to more than 5 circles). You have to be really careful with this though and be aware of her balance. If she starts to lean or stagger, let her straighten out immediatley to keep her from falling. Whatever you do, don't pull on both reins; that gives her something to brace against and will enable her to buck harder. Flexing her neck to the side will take most of the power away from her buck and make her work harder. When she is no longer trying to buck and is soft in your hand, let her straighten out. Give it another minute or trot a couple more circles then ask for the canter again. Just keep going and eventually she will decide that trying to buck is just way too much work. I would see if this works before you spend the money for a professional, but if it doesn't then definitely get some help.

Hope this helps and good luck. 
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Smrobs put it very well! The small circles work amazingly! 

When your making your horse turn, make her noes almost touch your foot. But like Smrobs said, if she starts getting off balance at all, straighten her out imminently. 

My friends horse bucks at the canter. We think its just because hes excited - he is still pretty young. And this method has worked well. You just have to be consistent with it. And don't get discouraged if it doesn't work overnight. It will happen!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you sooo much Smrobs and Jillyann.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an Idea tell me if its stupid. If I ride her in the round pen. every time she tries to buck if I turn her into the the fence (or away which ever sound beter) and turn go the other way trot around a few laps and ask for the canter again. I'm sure you can see where this is going. Do you think this would work? I think she would get bored after a while and realize good things come out of ceping her feet out of the air.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I went through this one with Cougar. He'd throw the RANKEST bucks known to man kind. Heels over head, I'm going to launch you off, types of bucks. Was not fun. At all.

Anyways, what are YOU doing when you ask the horse to canter? I find the best thing for those youngsters that chuck in a buck is to push them forward. They're all stuck up in a little ball of tension and instead of going forward they kick up their toes.

If your trot quality isn't there I'd say forget the canter for awhile. She needs to feel comfortable at the the trot before she can canter. I'm not saying baby girl needs to have it all together like an Olympic level dressage horse, but she should be nice and relaxed at the trot. Moving underneath herself and accepting contact. Otherwise she's just riding blindly into a canter.

That's my two cents. I'm sure other's have advice too that may make more sense than mine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not sure that just one turn either way would stop the buck. That could teach her how to duck and dive while she is bucking. Those are nearly impossible to ride. I have always liked turning several little circles because not only does it take away her power, it makes her use her mind and distracts her by making her concentrate on where she is putting her feet. It usually doesn't take long before she completely forgets about bucking because her mind is busy elsewhere.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Cougar said:


> I went through this one with Cougar. He'd throw the RANKEST bucks known to man kind. Heels over head, I'm going to launch you off, types of bucks. Was not fun. At all.
> 
> Anyways, what are YOU doing when you ask the horse to canter? I find the best thing for those youngsters that chuck in a buck is to push them forward. They're all stuck up in a little ball of tension and instead of going forward they kick up their toes.
> 
> ...


She does very well at the trot ( I should have mentioned this before sorry) she is balanced and comfertable. she would trot all day if I asked.

as for asking for the canter she respods to a big smooching sound. I sit back ( just enought to where I'm not siting to far forward I dont want to push her into it to fast.) I just need to ride her more I guess.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

its probably just lack of work. i agree with the circles idea. also she could be bucking because she's off balance. my arabian didn't have a lot of training at the canter so he'd get off balance and buck to sort of right himself and tell me that he wasnt comfortable. i did a lot of circle work with him to build his muscles but i also did some transition. work which might help your mare. Try getting her into a nice trot and then asking for the canter. Just do five or six strides and then ask for a trot again. then trot and repeat. with this exercise she will build up her confidence going into the canter. if she bucks turn her into that tight circle until she stops and then right her back on the rail and continue to do the trot-canter transitions. oo and i would also suggest riding her at least 3 times a week


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Well I went and rode her today. ( I cant ride often because I have a bad back) and she did ok untill the last go around then she really exploaded. I ended up on her neck and waited for her to stop and then slid off. BTW I ride english so theres no horn to hold on to or any thing. But other than that one every time he kicked out I would do 5 or 6 circles and then walk a lap and do it again.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

are you sure his back isnt hurting? my horse kicked out and it turned out he had a bad sore spot on his back. after we fixed that things got a lot better. if he isnt sore then i agree w/ the above. i wish u the best of luck =]


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I know its not any kind of pain because I've hade vets look at her and she has good feet. Its just a lack of work. I have a twisted spine so I was out of riding for a while and when I did go back to get on her she started that and it made it worse. I just wish I had the money to send her to a trainer and then get her on a lesson programe or some thing till I get beter.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you change her tack at all around the time the bucking started? It could be discomfort. Does she buck at the canter on the lungeline? If she's fine there, it could be the extra weight of a rider that's the problem, or you perhaps simply off balancing her. At 4 years old, I wouldn't expect her to be extremely balanced with a rider yet, but it's always something to work toward. Also, is she hard to get into the canter, like, "sticky feet" and demonic trot before cantering? She may have a forward motion issue, which is best dealt with on the lungeline.

You've been given some awesome advice so far, I'm just throwing some things out there to help you "diagnose" her malfunction.

Oh, English saddle tip: I take a western leather curb strap and loop it through the front dees on my AP saddle to make an "emergency handle," lol. Just having it there is a real confidence booster, and it's really discreet, I even show with it. :wink: There are real grab straps out there, I just had the curb strap hanging around and used it.

That's a rough situation, between your back and your mare needing the work you can't give her yet. Best of luck to both of you


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you Scoutrider. I havent changed her tack. SHE DOES DO THE DEMONIC TROT!!!! How do I fix that with a lunge line? I've been looking into one of these......Pessoa Training System - Dover Saddlery. thats not the one I was looking at but its basicly the same thing. Do you think that could help any? I've been riding her for 2 years and only been cantering for 1. she was totaly fine doing great even my trainer said she did very well for her age.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I would go back to establishing free, forward movement on the lungeline. I'm not sure what tack you use (surcingle, side reins, etc), but I just use a rope halter and 15 foot line. I have a cue stick for reinforcing my hand cues. While it's important to have contact, correctness of frame and carriage, etc. on the horse, at this point (without having seen the horse in action :wink she needs to almost establish a canter uninhibited before any additional tools are added, IMHO. I think of it as, if she can't carry just herself as she's naturally comfortable at the canter, she can't do it correctly with leather hanging all over her. You need a "raw, unpasturized" gait before it can be refined. Again, my humblest of opinions, I know it will probably be criticized. When she canters calmly without bucking, accepting the gait itself, comes the refinement. I'm not familiar with the training system, but all that it does can be done with a little more time by a rider. However, in your situation, unable to ride often, it may be an option to keep your horse progressing. Unless she's cantering calmly and willingly, that contraption is a recipe for disaster if she starts bucking.

Stand just behind her driveline (about the girthline, a little ahead is better) to make sure that all pressure is directed to move her forward. Pressure, even your presence, ahead of the driveline will ALWAYS cause the horse to stop or turn, whick you don't want. Hold the line in the hand closest to the horse's head, and the cue stick (a whip can work in a pinch) held in the other hand, neutral. Send your horse out onto the circle by pointing up and forward with your line hand. If she doesn't respond, raise the stick and slowly swing it, suggesting that she move. If she still doesn't, tap her on the rump. Keep tapping until she walks. Get her well warmed up in both directions, then ask for a canter. Same cue as for the walk (raise lead hand, point ahead, encourage with the stick). I add a smooching noise to help my horse differentiate between a canter and a faster trot. At first, just get a canter, to be sure that she understands what you want. Don't worry about the demon trot. Usually, a faster response comes naturally, but if it doesn't, every time she just demon trots, slow her down (relax your body, a verbal "easy, easy") in the gait you are starting from, then ask again. Lots of transitions on the lunge. All you're doing is getting her feet unstuck, getting her willing to move forward off of a mild cue with a "Jump? How High?" attitude. It's probably best to establish this at the walk and trot first, to make it easier for her to understand at the faster speed.

That got really long, sorry, but I hope it makes sense and helps you out a bit. Good luck!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

oh I lunge her all the time. What I ment was is there any thing other than w/t/c that I should be doing. Sorry I should have specified. She never bucks on a lunge line but she is realy hesatent( I cant spell) to move forward.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I have found that horses that consistently buck when asked to canter do have something physical wrong. you may need a specialist rather than just a vet to find the issue. Just a suggestion, or it could just be her age and needing more training, but still wonder if it isn't a pain issue


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> oh I lunge her all the time. What I ment was is there any thing other than w/t/c that I should be doing. Sorry I should have specified. She never bucks on a lunge line but she is realy hesatent( I cant spell) to move forward.


That hesitancy is the "sticky feet," and could be what is manifesting itself as bucking under saddle. If the bucking goes away or improves when she learns not to hesitate, the bucking is probably her way of saying "I don't wanna move, are you sure you wanna make me?" I have a feeling that the reason she doesn't buck on the lunge is she feels that having "lazy" transitions is enough of an evasion without having to expend the energy of bucking. Again, this is without having seen her in action, and I know that sometimes things are hard to describe in words. It sounds like she's just being a bit lazy, which, when they're bucking like a tornado seems counterintuitive, but, in her mind, it's all about avoiding work.

Pain is still a possibility, as has been said, a specialist may be needed to totally rule out a physiological cause. A chiropractor visit may be money well spent to rule out that kind of thing.

Have you ever ridden her on the lunge? Does she still try to buck on the lunge with a rider?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I have never ridden her on a lunge. I would like to but I'm usualy the only one out at the barn and my mom isnt that good with horses.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

**update**

WEll I went out and rode her today. AND SHE DID SO GOOD. I'm so proud of her. It took me so long to just get back on because I have back problems and I had kinda lost hope and my guts  the owner of the barn I work at has helped me out so much. He is leting me use his westurn saddle and all the tack that I need. He told me to walk her for 45 minutes ever day for a week then bring her up 2 a trot for a week then move her up to a canter. and thats what I did. I finaly got my cofadince back. I feel so alive.  I found the part of me thats been missing for so long. I soooooo missed riding. thanks for all the help and encuragement every one.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Really awesome! So glad that things are working out!  Major Kudos!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great that she is doing better.  Just keep up the good work!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

well I rode her again today and.... SHE DID EVEN BETER! she slowed down and balanced her self beter. it was so awsome. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That is so awesome that she is doing well, now! Kudos, and happy trails!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

she needs to be ridden more often. also, her teeth may need to be floated, that can cause problems.


----------

